
Google Adds New Features in Chrome to Fight Malvertising - mschuster91
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/google-adds-new-features-in-chrome-to-fight-malvertising/
======
mschuster91
This has a bit more impact than the headline suggests - "Chrome will block
iframe redirects" means that the usual JS methods of iframe busting (aka
prevention of iframe inclusion) will stop working and only X-FRAME-OPTIONS
will remain.

I'm looking forward to point #3, blocking misleading UI elements - I know this
behaviour mostly from porn and filesharing sites, it's really nasty.

